# SS report 1-28 High fin blue cat fish drifting



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went out today with drifting for blue cat fish on the agenda, nothing else until that gets done.
First BBJim backed out, had the post working on the boat aches he said.
Alright, probably catch more fish without him anyway, lol!
So I hit it about 9:00 and drifted until 1:00. 
I caught four out of five good runs, resulting in two about 12 pound blue cats, and two somewhere between four and five.
I had one on for a bit that got off.

The fish were caught in 35 FOW after drifting across the river channel with cut buffalo for bait. It was pretty good cat fishing for the south end this time of year. I went by a rise and looked for white bass on the way back and found some. I slabbed up two honkers about 16" and then they got wise to me. I left then and called it a day.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the report, those are pretty blues


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job Loy. You might wanna start stock piling the catfish. We got a fish fry coming up and last year dbullard and company had to catch them for you. Lol


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice job Loy I need to get out there. Been working on our place. Sure was a beautiful day today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice job loy


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Wat to get em Loy, conditions seemed difficult at midlake today looks like the south end was better


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Good job Loy some healthy looking fish.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like the cats are biting. Good catch Loy


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Mornin'......I've been listening to you guys for some time now, and although I have been around for awhile, you soon realize you never know it all!!
This weekend is my 63rd birthday and I'm taking my Son, Grandson and his Mom to spend the weekend at Lake Livingston State Park. Grandson loves the boat and really any type of fishing.....
So thought we would drift around, maybe Pine Island, for some cats or maybe some whites or whatever.
Never drifted for cats, but have seen your posts on rigs, etc...Any other advice would be appreciated.
I'll be in a 17' green alum. Tracker Grizzly/Merc tiller, with flotation pods on back....if you see us , holler!!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I see Christmas tree needles around live well. What have you been up to? LOL I did the same this past weekend!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good eye HT, yep put out three 
Trees and bamboo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Does that mean Loy's getting into the crappie business or do they have a function for white bass that I'm not aware of?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a hopeful crappie venture, so to speak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome. Looking forward to some LL and RC fishing this year. Gonna feel a little safer in my new purchase. Gonna leave the Lowe Rider for WRC and small bodies of water, and use my recently purchased Cajun Fishmaster for the bigger water. It's a beauty.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Good deal Loy


----------

